# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الرمان وفوائده الطبية والصحية

## بنت مثقفة

الرمان فاكهة خريفية لذيذة الطعم ومفيدة صحيا ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم. شجرة الرمان من الأشجار المعمرة النفضية موطنها الأصلي إيران انتشرت زراعتها في كثيرمن البلدان العربية لدفئها. 
شجرة الرمان ذات أزهار بيضاء وحمراء جميلة تتحول إلى ثمار لذيذة ذات جلد قرمزي اللون أو أصفر محمر, يحوي غلاف هذه الثمرة على المئات من الحبوب المائية اللامعة الحمراء أو البيضاء اللون وفي كل حبة بذرة صلبة أو لينة وفقا لنوعية والصنف. تنتشر زراعته في المناطق المحاذية للبحر الأبيض المتوسط و ذلك مشابه للزيتون . 
تحوي قشور الرمان الجلدية، على مادة ملونة دابغة أستخدمت للصباغة منذ مئات السنين بسب احتوائها على مادة قاعدية مميزة تعرف باسم التانين (بالإنجليزية*) التي تعرف في العربية أيضاً بإسم المغص وهي مادة داكنة اللون استعملت في الماضي وما زالت تستعمل حتى الآن في دباغة الجلود كذلك كمادة صبغية سوداء اللون تستعمل في صباغة الحرير. 
فؤاد الرمان الطبية :
الرمان مقوي للقلب وطار للدودة الشريطية ساعد في علاج " الدوسنطاريا " وعلا للوهن العصبي والتهابات الأغشية المخاطية. كما أن قشور الرمان إذا طبخ وشرب ماؤه يساعد في علاج الإسهال الحاد والرمان الطازج يساعد في هضم الأطعمة الدسمة والثقيلة على المعدة إذا أكل بعد الطعام ،كما أنه يساعد الأمعاء على التخلص من فضلا المآكل الغليظة. 
شرب كأس من عصير الرمان الطازج والمذاب به ملعقة صغيرة من العسل الأصلي يلين الأمعاء ويزيل الإمساك ويساعد في تنظيف مجاري التنفس والصدر ويطهر الدم ويشفي من عسر الهضم و يعمل بفاعلية على منع تشكيل حصوات الكلى. 
فوائد الرمان
قال تعالى : " فيهما فاكهةٌ و نخلٌ و رمان . فبأي آلاء ربكما تُكذبان . " سورة الرحمن . و روي عن علي -رضي الله عنه- فيما رواه أحمد: "كلوا الرمان بشحمه فإنه دباغ للمعدة" . و قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم "ما من رمانة إلا ولقحت من رمان الجنة، وما رمانة إلا فيها حبة من رمان الجنة." 
الرمان مفيد للحامل ويخفف من الروماتزم ويقلل من السرطان وأمراض القلب .دراسات طبية أميركية وأوروبية تطرح قائمة مهمة من الفوائد الصحية لمركباته، وأفادت عدة بحوث طبية أجريت مؤخرا أن عصير الرمان مفيد وصحي لقلب الإنسان. وكشفت البحوث أن تناول كوب من عصير الرمان يوميا يمكن أن يعيق أو حتى يمنع عوامل تؤدي إلى نوبات قلبية
واستخدم الباحثون في التجارب التي أجروها حول عصير الرمان فئران تجارب طورت بواسطة هندسة جينية قابلة للإصابة بتجلط الشرايين، إذ تم تقسيم الفئران إلىمجموعتين، سقيت الأولى ماء والثانية عصير رمان. 
ووفقا لما دلت عليه نتائج الدراسة فإن مجموعة الفئران التي استهلكت عصير الرمان طورت الإصابة بتجلط الشرايين بنسبة أقل بـ 54 بالمائة عن مجموعة الفئران التي لم تعط عصير الرمان. 
ويقول الباحثون إن الإنسان الذي يحتسي نصف كوب على الأقل من عصير الرمان في اليوم يقلل من احتمالات إصابته بتجلط شرايين أو الإصابة بأمراض. أفادت البحوث الحديثة أن ثمار الرمان تساعد على التخلص من السموم في الجسم وتعالج الإسهال والتهاب المعدة والصداع. 
وأثبتت أن منقوع قشر الرمان يستخدم للتخلص من الديدان المعوية إلى جانب أن بذوره تستخدم لعلاج الإرهاق وتنشيط الجسم كما إن الرمان مصدر غنى بمضادات الأكسدة والتي تقوم بدور مهم فى وقاية الجسم من الأمراض المزمنة كأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية وتصلب الشرايين. تورتة عيد ميلاد, كلام حب, موضوع تعبير عن الوطن, شعر غزل, كلمات صباح الخير, صور مضحكة, صور رومانسية, شعر مدح قصير, عيد ميلاد سعيد, شعر مدح صديق عزيز, موضوع تعبير عن الأمن والسلامة, موضوع تعبير عن نهر النيل, موضوع تعبير عن العلم, موضوع تعبير عن السياحة, صور ورد, وينصح الباحثون السيدات بتناوله عند الوصول لسن اليأس لحمايتهن من أمراض القلب والشرايين وهشاشة العظام وسرطان الثدي. ذلك لما له من قدرة على تدمير الخلايا السرطانية بطريقة الانتحار الذاتى بينما لا يحدث تلفا فى الخلايا الأخرى السليمة. وغناه بعنصر الحديد وفيتامين "س" يجعله مقوياً للدم يحمى من الإصابة بفقر الدم الأنيميا . 
وكشفت دراسة حديثة أن الرمان يحتوى على مواد مضادة للأكسدة قد تساعد في علاجالعجز الجنسي عند الرجال فضلا عن فعاليته في الوقاية من أمراض القلب والشرايين.وينصح الباحثون بتناول عصير الرمان للتمتع بشرايين سليمة وشابة. كما وجدوا من خلال الدراسات أن ذكور الأرانب المعطى لها عصير الرمان زاد لديها تدفق الدم بأعضائها الذكرية. قد أرجع الخبراء السبب في ذلك إلى غنى فاكهة الرمان بمجموعةكبيرة من المواد المضادة للأكسدة.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

